# Elgin Cardinal



## jchicago (Jul 13, 2019)

Picked up this 1929(?) Elgin Cardinal in Ann Arbor. Happy to say it's on the road again, thanks to these killer wheels built and painted by @JimRoy. (@New Mexico Brant yes, I still have the original wheels!)


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 13, 2019)

Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jul 13, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## ssum2 (Jul 13, 2019)

Excellent another elgin on the road they ride so nice and what a great example definitely going to turn heads


----------



## tech549 (Jul 13, 2019)

very nice!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 13, 2019)

It looks fantastic, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerw (Jul 13, 2019)

Hell ya!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jul 13, 2019)

Boy that's good!  These 1920s and 30s bicycles like these are really perhaps the prettiest models ever built, certainly my favorite.  That is a nice ride, done the right way there!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2019)

Very nice looking bike. A definite head turner.
Hammerhead


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks great Jim.  Thanks for trusting me to build you a set of wheels for this beauty.  JimRoy


----------



## Dweber (Jul 17, 2019)

Beautiful Bike! Hope mine looks that good some day! I need the truss rod bracket that attaches to the head tube and the part that goes inside the bottom of the head tube for the fender to attach. Bike was all apart when I purchased it but hope to have it  together soon. Cant wait to post pictures.


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 17, 2019)

Dweber said:


> Beautiful Bike! Hope mine looks that good some day! I need the truss rod bracket that attaches to the head tube and the part that goes inside the bottom of the head tube for the fender to attach. Bike was all apart when I purchased it but hope to have it  together soon. Cant wait to post pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1031695



When are you planning to start your preservation?  JimRoy


----------



## Dweber (Jul 18, 2019)

Putting the bike together to see what is missing. Then start preservation.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 18, 2019)

Maaaayyyuunn is that a pretty bicycle. Very nice. 



Dweber said:


> Beautiful Bike! Hope mine looks that good some day! I need the truss rod bracket that attaches to the head tube and the part that goes inside the bottom of the head tube for the fender to attach. Bike was all apart when I purchased it but hope to have it  together soon. Cant wait to post pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1031695




You don't want this bike. You want a different one.  Sell this one to me.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 19, 2019)

that is a beautify machine there.

congratulations.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2019)

Together at least.


----------



## stoney (Jul 20, 2019)

Great bike, great look. Congrats on that beauty.


----------

